# Folding tongue on aluminum trailer



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a folding tongue on an aluminum trailer that has an aluminum tongue?

Fulton is telling me you can't install their folding coupler on an aluminum tongue?  They had no suggestions for me.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Might be able to do a removable tongue


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a swing tongue on my aluminum trailer.  It's not the best pic, but this is the only picture I have handy where you can see it.  I can get a better one this evening if you'd like.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Go with removable. Removing mine takes three feet or more off. Might require some custom work but depends how bad you need it done.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

float-on trailers have one-------


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a folding tongue on an aluminum trailer that has an aluminum tongue, same trailer as cturner. I can see the concern with a larger boat. Are they worried about shearing of the tongue or bending?


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

My magic trail with folding tongue has a galvanized tongue with an aluminum trailer. To tell you the truth, I don't know how you'd build the strength into the fold with an aluminum I-beam.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

> I have a folding tongue on an aluminum trailer that has an aluminum tongue, same trailer as cturner. I can see the concern with a larger boat. Are they worried about shearing of the tongue or bending?


They say they are worried it won't stay secure in the aluminum. Anyways I think I have it figured out. Just gonna get it turned into a removable tongue, that way I will get more room out of it anyways.

I will post some before and after pics once I get it done next week.


----------

